# The 5mm Challenge



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

Are you guys ready for a challenge?

Pick a 1x5mm light (Arc-AAA, Peak Matterhorn, Fenix E01, McGizmo Sapphire, Photon Freedom, Gerber IU, Gerber Sonic, etc) from your collection.







Post pictures.

Now use it exclusively for a week for your EDC needs. If you need to use a brighter flashlight, you fail the 5mm challenge!
(If you need a flashlight for work, that's a different story.)

Report back.

I am curious to see how many flashaholics can "survive" on a 5mm LED! :candle:


----------



## Chrisdm (May 3, 2011)

I could easily sustain my needs for a week (assuming no search&rescue mission) with my Maratac AAA. 80 lumens on high, 3 modes, simple attractive stainless look/feel, pocket clip... But to force myself to use just one for a whole week? Don't think I would want to... But I could


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 3, 2011)

Yowza.





This is my keychain light, bounty for security consultation with another forum. It's companion to a NW Q5 Quark AA^2. We'll see if I can override the two-year-old reflex to grab the Quark every time.

Best luck!


Edit:


Chrisdm said:


> I could easily sustain my needs for a week (assuming no search&rescue mission) with my Maratac AAA. 80 lumens on high, 3 modes, simple attractive stainless look/feel, pocket clip... But to force myself to use just one for a whole week? Don't think I would want to... But I could


 Sorry, that's an XP-E, isn't it? That's a high-end, glass-domed power LED, not an epoxy-potted low-power critter


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> I could easily sustain my needs for a week (assuming no search&rescue mission) with my Maratac AAA. 80 lumens on high, 3 modes, simple attractive stainless look/feel, pocket clip... But to force myself to use just one for a whole week? Don't think I would want to... But I could


That's not a 5mm-based light. This is a self-administered challenge to see if you can in fact, live with only 5-10 lumens! (10 lumen figure taken from Arcflashlight.com)

For reference, this is a 5mm LED:


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

This Arc-AAA is my entrant into the challenge. As you can see it has been extremely well-loved, having been on my keychain for nearly 5 years now! It is a Type II Anodize Camouflage model running a Nichia CS LED. I am told it is 5.5 lumens.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 3, 2011)

An interesting challenge. Not sure if I'm ready to face it. It will be difficult to decide which light to use. Might just be and old Arc, too.

Geoff


----------



## jabe1 (May 3, 2011)

Can I use a different light for dog walking?

If not, I have a mint Matty single, and a SS Kilimanjaro single which would do. I think I'd have to put an HA body on the Kili for weight reasons though.

Interesting challenge...


----------



## twl (May 3, 2011)

I do it all the time.
I've gone for months with only my Photon Freedom as a EDC.
No problem at all.
10+ lumens, with infinitely adjustable output level, and the size of a quarter, with a hidden mode bank of beacon, SOS, strobe modes too.
With my typical use, the 2x2016 batteries last about 6 months before they need changing. And I use the light nearly every night for a short time.
IMO, it's by far the best keychain light made.
It makes most of the AAA 5mm flashlights seem positively crude and dim in comparison.
I might add that the tint is actually white, which some manufacturers seem unable to manage.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 3, 2011)

Well that was quick. 

"Hey hon, how does the pizza in the oven look?"
*click* _Dang!_ "Looks fine, dear."


----------



## gustophersmob (May 3, 2011)

I don't have a pic to share, but I will accept your challenge by carrying my E01 for the next week. It was my EDC for about 2 years until a Matterhorn and then an Eiger bumped it. It will be nice to carry it again.


----------



## AaronG (May 3, 2011)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## nbp (May 3, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting challenge Carrot. I might try it. I would probably still carry my other lights, but try to resist the urge to use them unless it was some sort of "must" situation. Does that still qualify if we have other lights along but don't use them?


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

nbp said:


> Hmmm, interesting challenge Carrot. I might try it. I would probably still carry my other lights, but try to resist the urge to use them unless it was some sort of "must" situation. Does that still qualify if we have other lights along but don't use them?


 
Yes, go ahead, but be wary of instinctive reaction. I wanted to light something up and had to stop myself from grabbing my usual EDC!

Edit: As AnAppleSnail found out...


AnAppleSnail said:


> Well that was quick.
> 
> "Hey hon, how does the pizza in the oven look?"
> *click* _Dang!_ "Looks fine, dear."


 
Try again?


----------



## scout24 (May 3, 2011)

AWESOME idea, Carrot! :bow: Here's my entry!  Survivor of this winter's abuse thread, a steelwool diffused Olive EO1. Still going strong and living on my keyring. I reserve the right to add a chapstick cap diffuser for stealthy midnight runs and getting ready for work. I draw the line, though, at using the Ladybug for an EDC knife...


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

scout24 said:


> I draw the line, though, at using the Ladybug for an EDC knife...


lol, now that's an idea for the next challenge... "find the smallest knife you own and use it for a week"... :devil:


----------



## bondr006 (May 3, 2011)

Oh Jeez carrot! I usually carry 4 or 5 lights on me. This is gonna be tough. I will enter with my Photon Freedom so I at least have different levels to use.


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Can I use a different light for dog walking?
> 
> If not, I have a mint Matty single, and a SS Kilimanjaro single which would do. I think I'd have to put an HA body on the Kili for weight reasons though.
> 
> Interesting challenge...


Do you think the dog will mind if you skimp on lighting for his walks this week???


----------



## BKwidow (May 3, 2011)

Normaly use my preon 2 when i go running at night so well see how well the E01 holds up..


----------



## jabe1 (May 3, 2011)

The dog would love it. I need a little advanced notice when she's about to take-off after a critter (selective hearing). If I see it first, I can be pro active, and keep her attention. 

She's a great dog, best I've had, she just has a tad bit too much Siberian Husky DNA.


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> The dog would love it. I need a little advanced notice when she's about to take-off after a critter (selective hearing). If I see it first, I can be pro active, and keep her attention.
> 
> She's a great dog, best I've had, she just has a tad bit too much Siberian Husky DNA.


 Hmm, probably for your and your dog's safety you should suspend the challenge during nightly walks!


----------



## Kestrel (May 3, 2011)

My Eneloop is charging as I post this. Will post pics of my ARC-AAA (Ltd. Edition) tomorrow. I'm in. 

Edit: As a 'placeholder pic', it's the HA-Natural ARC in the middle:
(originally posted in the main ARC-AAA 'homage' thread)


Kestrel said:


>


----------



## AusKipper (May 3, 2011)

Just in the interest of preparedness, I assume it doesn't break the rules to carry a backup proper light but not use it?

I could survive without a torch at all really, and did for plenty of years before I got converted.

I'm not afraid of the dark when i'm out walking much, I have a german shepherd who comes with


----------



## calipsoii (May 3, 2011)

I've been carrying my A2 daily for months and have used the LED's 94% of the time. One week? No sweat.

Edit: devil's in the details. *ONE *5mm LED? Alright, let me dig out an E01. :devil:


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2011)

AusKipper said:


> Just in the interest of preparedness, I assume it doesn't break the rules to carry a backup proper light but not use it?


Yes, it is OK to carry other lights, but for the purposes of this challenge do not use them unless your safety comes into consideration! This is not such a serious game, nothing is at stake here... just something for fun.


----------



## kelmo (May 4, 2011)

I've been sporting my black Arc AAA GS since Sunday. This is not a challenge for me. I love this light. Do I get extra credit because my wife EDCs an Arc AAA CS? She thinks 5.5 lumens is perfect.


----------



## fisk-king (May 4, 2011)

Wow. Now thats a challenge Carrot.

So for EDC for 1 whole week (outside of work I have to carry something bright) will be a CMG Infinity. 

I'll refrain from using my Draco on my keychain.



God help us all....


----------



## kaichu dento (May 4, 2011)

carrot said:


> This Arc-AAA is my entrant into the challenge. As you can see it has been extremely well-loved, having been on my keychain for nearly 5 years now! It is a Type II Anodize Camouflage model running a Nichia CS LED. I am told it is 5.5 lumens.


This is one of the coolest threads in a while! I hope I can find one of my Arc-P's so I can be using the same light the OP chose!


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 4, 2011)

The only 5mm LED light I have is a 3x 5mm Matterhorn. If I use it on partially depleted batteries, could I play? I have three half-depleted Eneloops from a 3xAAA headlamp I used two weekends ago while camping in the Adirondaks.


----------



## drillbit (May 4, 2011)

Hmm, I guess I'll have to dig out my CMG Infinity Ultra. It should still work, the darned thing's nearly indestructible.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 4, 2011)

Sorry Carrot, I would try this, but I'm afraid my Arc-AAA isn't enough to keep an eye on my doggies at night when I'm in the massive expanse I call my back yard. I'd have a pile of dead and decaying cats collecting back there after about 4 days. I'd love to hear how all of the rest of you fared with this experiment. I could have pulled this off 10 years ago, but, like my cellphone, I have become too dependent on my lights to abandon them now...


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2011)

LED_Thrift said:


> The only 5mm LED light I have is a 3x 5mm Matterhorn. If I use it on partially depleted batteries, could I play? I have three half-depleted Eneloops from a 3xAAA headlamp I used two weekends ago while camping in the Adirondaks.


 
Okay! But you don't have any fauxtons either?


----------



## choombak (May 4, 2011)

I have been using an Arc-P AAA, an Arc-Ti, a Peak Matterhorn, or a Peak Eiger #6 on depleted batteries, as EDC for the last couple of months. I have _never_ needed a brighter light than what a single 5mm LED puts out. :devil:. The Arc-P, and Arc-Ti are on a "day duty", while the Peak is on a "night duty".

Reporting from the field, carrot sire, and haven't required light more than a 5mm puts out since the challenge started (actually for a long time, but let's count the challenge-days).


----------



## flatline (May 4, 2011)

Can I use my HDS Clicky and just never use more than the 3.3 Lumen setting?

That's the setting I use 90% of the time anyways...

If not, I'll have to dig up one of those battery junction coin cell lights...

--flatline


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2011)

flatline said:


> Can I use my HDS Clicky and just never use more than the 3.3 Lumen setting?
> 
> That's the setting I use 90% of the time anyways...
> 
> ...


 
Aww... that's no fun... I think you should use your coin cell 5mms! :devil:


----------



## SixM (May 4, 2011)

I'll run with this one, it has a high and low but man the purple!!! I'll surely be missing my neutral SS Revo for the week.









If I go riding at night I'll stick with my usual setup though, but I'll check and see if it's possible with this one without killing myself.


----------



## knifeguy68 (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I will use my Fenix E01 for this.


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2011)

So far, I'm only on day 1 (did yesterday night count?) and it's killing me that I can't use my headlamp. Not for the extra output, but for the hands-free capability. I guess it's back to holding the flashlight between my teeth!


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 4, 2011)

Failed twice last night, because I needed LESS light for middle of the night baby duty. It was hell only carrying one brighter light, it was my twisty that I put deep in my pocket (not clipped) so I wouldn't grab it first. I didn't even grab the varapower when letting the dog out back.


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2011)

smokelaw1 said:


> Failed twice last night, because I needed LESS light for middle of the night baby duty. It was hell only carrying one brighter light, it was my twisty that I put deep in my pocket (not clipped) so I wouldn't grab it first. I didn't even grab the varapower when letting the dog out back.


 Oof, whatever did we do before we had multi-level lights? Didn't Gransee once say to "cover the head with your finger"?


----------



## jonesy (May 4, 2011)

I'm game, if I qualify. I'll pack my Peak Eiger #2 flood with an eneloop. Around 10 lumens.


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 4, 2011)

carrot said:


> Oof, whatever did we do before we had multi-level lights? Didn't Gransee once say to "cover the head with your finger"?




LOL, yup. My AAA entry is my trusty Arc-AAA that lives every day on my keychain, probably since about a month after my join date here. BUT....I challenge anybody to change a poop-explosion on a screaming three week old at 4am, reswaddle said three week old and put her back in the crib while holding a finger over the head of a flashlight. Twisty on lowest low in candle mode won out.


----------



## Launch Mini (May 4, 2011)

I guess I will need to buy the Sapphire now, so I can partake in this weekly challange. It might take me a week before the light arrives.
There might be an E01 somewhere in the house, but purple tint OMG.
How about a SPY007 on low? lol


----------



## JA(me)S (May 4, 2011)

Ok, I'll play - but I'm watching you, Mr. Carrot, with wary eyes. If this is some kind of attempt at weaning us; if next week you offer a new challenge with even less output, or _(gulp)_ try to get us to go without a light for one day, _just one little day..._

My little ARC has been a good and faithful servant for six years now - don't forget you can use the clip attached to a hat to go hands-free.







- Jas.


----------



## DM51 (May 4, 2011)

I'm a fail on this one. A big-a$$ feral moggy showed up here 2 nights ago, black as night, wild and at least 4 feet long, and I'm hoping to give it a taste of 7x57mm next time it appears. I doubt a 5mm Arc will be sufficient as illumination to help me do the job at 300 feet, lol. I'll need an M6, Mag85 or maybe even my PH40.


----------



## gustophersmob (May 4, 2011)

scout24 said:


> AWESOME idea, Carrot! :bow: Here's my entry!  Survivor of this winter's abuse thread, a steelwool diffused Olive EO1. Still going strong and living on my keyring.


 
Carrying my E01 again for this thread put me in the mood to reread some of the old E01 threads on here. While doing so I came across this post: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-reliability&p=2933481&viewfull=1#post2933481

Pretty funny considering you later did probably the best (certainly most fun to read) torture tests on the E01! :thumbsup:


----------



## dss_777 (May 4, 2011)

This would have been easy to do not so long ago, since I only had a very well used ~5 lm Arc AAA on my keys for the last 7 years or so. I say it WOULD have been easy to do until I recently ran into Malkoff's stuff. 

I'll give it a try with the Arc, but I blame you guys if I bump my head or walk off a cliff or something.


----------



## mfm (May 4, 2011)

Nichia 5mm LED, 4 x AG13 batteries.


----------



## nbp (May 4, 2011)

Ok, Carrot, I'm gonna try it, starting today. I will carry a big-boy along just in case, but I will try not to use it unless provoked. Oh, and I reserve the right to use different 5mm lights if the mood strikes me. :nana:

The E01 will probably get the most use. The Arc-P will likely see some love (already used it this morning actually). And the fauxton will probably see bedside use. I got it from EngrPaul, who had put a rad pink 5mm in it. It's dimmer than the other two and has a pleasing rosy tint, so it might be better for late night adventures.













And just for additional evidence of why 5mm lights are still useful, I submit comparison pics of the above E01 and two brand new ones. These lights can take a beating and keep on ticking. Very tough little guys. This thing has seen no mercy on my keys, notice how dinged up it is compared to the new ones. oo:


As an aside, also notice that Fenix must have changed their machining a bit between runs of these, or maybe produced them in different plants or something. With the logos up, the two on the right have their split ring holes on the right flange, and the one on the left has it on left. The far left light also has a different serial number style than the other two. :shrug:


----------



## Cataract (May 4, 2011)

Interesting challenge. If I only had placed and received my order for a second E01 (and what a coincidence nbp! I'm going for gold on this one!), I would have better chances. Can we at least play with our other lights when we don't really need a flashlight and only use the 5mm for actual business? I might be too weak for this one.... And to say that my first 5 lumen flashlight beat the crap out of everything I had previously owned...


----------



## radioactive_man (May 4, 2011)

*raises Maelstrom G5 over head* FROM MY COLD, DEAD HANDS!!!

Sorry, but I could never do this, 'cuz I *need* my 350 lumen photon cannon, mmkay?


----------



## Chrisdm (May 4, 2011)

carrot said:


> That's not a 5mm-based light. This is a self-administered challenge to see if you can in fact, live with only 5-10 lumens! (10 lumen figure taken from Arcflashlight.com)
> 
> For reference, this is a 5mm LED:


 
Oh sorry, no way then... My nightly dog hunt/walk would be a complete failure..


----------



## HKJ (May 4, 2011)

carrot said:


> For reference, this is a 5mm LED:


 
They can be used for some illumination, but I do definitely prefer a more modern 5 mm type:


----------



## jabe1 (May 4, 2011)

One whole day...so far so good.

Molly (my selective hearing dog) seemed to like the break from my C2 with Anto drop-in.


----------



## cratz2 (May 4, 2011)

I use a Solitaire that I modded with a Nichia CS for around the house, night time use almost all the time. Drilled out the reflector, sanded down the leds on the Nichia, 'sanded the Nichia with some ~800 grit paper for a wider hotspot and a less ugly beam and run it direct drive on a 10440. They die after about 2 years of use, but I bought about 50 of them.

Outdoors? No thanks. I'll stick to real lights.


----------



## flatline (May 4, 2011)

The only 5mm light I can find is my covert nose red LED photon freedom micro...and there's no way I'm going to try using that as my only light for any amount of time.

My wife probably has them spread amongst her purses and bags... :sigh:

--flatline


----------



## jupello (May 4, 2011)

I'll pick the "Police 3W" china-light :naughty:





It has unknown, cheap 5mm led with big die on it.





Should be no problem to use this for one more week if it wont break down before that.


----------



## Burgess (May 4, 2011)

Very interesting thread !

lovecpf
_


----------



## mbw_151 (May 5, 2011)

Alright, I'm game. Just the Photon Freedom and a SAK Executive for a week. I'm pretty sure that I can do this, but I'm leaving the Quark AA and a Benchmade in the briefcase just in case.... I don't expect to have a problem until Friday night and Saturday. Those are the times I get to wear clothes that allow me to carry my favorite lights (and knives) that are too bulky for work dress. Sunday will be easier, because it's Mother's Day and I'll have to look nice for the festivities all day. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## nbp (May 5, 2011)

One day down. I didn't have to do much lighting today, so these little guys did just fine. There is a level of understated grace and simplicity in these types of lights that is kind of refreshing actually. I am looking forward to keeping this going the next few days, should be interesting.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

radioactive_man said:


> *raises Maelstrom G5 over head* FROM MY COLD, DEAD HANDS!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I could never do this, 'cuz I *need* my 350 lumen photon cannon, mmkay?


 
I'm thinking of a challenge for you people too...


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I'm game, if I qualify. I'll pack my Peak Eiger #2 flood with an eneloop. Around 10 lumens.


 
If you don't have anything dimmer, then I suppose that will have to do.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

Cataract said:


> Interesting challenge. If I only had placed and received my order for a second E01 (and what a coincidence nbp! I'm going for gold on this one!), I would have better chances. Can we at least play with our other lights when we don't really need a flashlight and only use the 5mm for actual business? I might be too weak for this one.... And to say that my first 5 lumen flashlight beat the crap out of everything I had previously owned...


Hmm, tough answer on this one. I just received a Princeton Tec Quad in the mail (after reading some recommendations for one) and it's killing me to not be walking around with it right now...


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

nbp said:


> One day down. I didn't have to do much lighting today, so these little guys did just fine. There is a level of understated grace and simplicity in these types of lights that is kind of refreshing actually. I am looking forward to keeping this going the next few days, should be interesting.


 
Absolutely. Yesterday when I came up with this challenge I was just thinking about the elegant simplicity of a small, single level, lower output twisty, and I needed a good way to force myself to really use it. Peer pressure works quite well, thanks.


----------



## faco (May 5, 2011)

I can't be involved in this challenge, the result will be a big fail for me. Great idea, will be a good thread to read in the next few days


----------



## kaichu dento (May 5, 2011)

Well, I found a camo Arc-AAA and replaced my Draco with it for my neck carry light, and that's what I used all day. A little frustrating, since I would have normally been using my Clicky or V10R and changing levels. 

No big deal though, as I'm now learning to walk in the steps of my forebears, or now that I think of it, learning to use a light the way I used to before multi-level lights spoiled me. Now I'm getting spoiled again by the lightweight, floody Arc-AAA.


----------



## MWClint (May 5, 2011)

<-doesnt fear the 5mm.
my most used light is a peak matterhorn that lives on my keychain. at times i also carry a peak mckinley(wicked bright for 5mm's) and a plastic solar carabiner light that i put two radio shack high brightness 5mm's in.


----------



## Kestrel (May 5, 2011)

radioactive_man said:


> Sorry, but I could never do this, 'cuz I *need* my 350 lumen photon cannon, mmkay?





carrot said:


> I'm thinking of a challenge for you people too...


ooo I think I know what that will be - looking forward to that as well.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

flatline said:


> The only 5mm light I can find is my covert nose red LED photon freedom micro...and there's no way I'm going to try using that as my only light for any amount of time.
> 
> My wife probably has them spread amongst her purses and bags... :sigh:
> 
> --flatline


 
Probably a good excuse to buy a new 5mm light then?  Lots of good choices to choose from!


----------



## nbp (May 5, 2011)

Yeah they have to use their lights on the 350 lm setting exclusively for a week. 

They'll find out pretty quick how useful a 5mm is. :nana: 




Kestrel said:


> ooo I think I know what that will be - looking forward to that as well.


----------



## flatline (May 5, 2011)

carrot said:


> Probably a good excuse to buy a new 5mm light then?  Lots of good choices to choose from!


 
Is there a list somewhere? I'm aware a very few non-coin-cell 5mm lights.

-dost


----------



## defloyd77 (May 5, 2011)

No problem for me, I do it most of the time anyway with my E01, except when I have to use a brighter light to take my lab out so she doesn't give viciously attacted by the neighborhood kitties.

Here's a second challenge to go with this one, the whole time you use the 5mm, you can't complain about the tint.:nana:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 5, 2011)

I would do it, but fun-tac just doesn't stick to the little lights as well.

Well, grabbed the worst tint little guy I have. An Inova X1. The tint is so purple you would think it's a UV light. Maybe I'll just have to try this with the Arc or a Photon Freedom.

I think the next challenge should be a cheap plastic 2D incan with the batteries leaking. That would allow us to have some empathy for the rest of the unenlightened folks out there.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

flatline said:


> Is there a list somewhere? I'm aware a very few non-coin-cell 5mm lights.
> 
> -dost


 
Check my first post where I listed a bunch of lights that run on AAA. Arc, Peak, Gerber, Fenix E0/E01, Leatherman Serac S1, McGizmo Sapphire (actually a 3mm) and the older generations of Inova X1.


----------



## coyote (May 5, 2011)

not a problem. in fact, out here in the wilderness anything more than a 5mm is too bright for general tasks. i most often use a Mako for roaming around at night (it's the light i keep next to the bed). 

last night i was checking out a noise i thought i heard down next to the barn. my Mako showed the it to be one of our ponies looking for some hay. next morning i "ranged" the barn with a laser rangefinder. it's 42 yards away. not bad for such an "underpowered" light, and that was on low beam!

while the Mako does have fugly ringy beam (as my photo shows), at least the beam is a reasonably neutral white, unlike the purple tinted E01.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I think the next challenge should be a cheap plastic 2D incan with the batteries leaking. That would allow us to have some empathy for the rest of the unenlightened folks out there.


 
Don't worry, after the fantastic response this one has had I've been thinking up more devious challenges. For some people, it may even be a good excuse to purchase some lights!!!


----------



## WadeF (May 5, 2011)

I'm in. I'll officially start my 1 week at the time of this post. I decided to go with my Arc GS for maximum 5mm lumens.


----------



## Barrie (May 5, 2011)

can i play with a PALight survivor


----------



## SixM (May 5, 2011)

carrot said:


> Don't worry, after the fantastic response this one has had I've been thinking up more devious challenges. For some people, it may even be a good excuse to purchase some lights!!!



I just added two E01s to my neutral Neutron 1C order. I decided my two girls are getting E01s. Since I've never had one, I thought this would be a good light to get them and it will help me decide if I need one for myself. 

On the challenge, I used mine this morning for making coffee, getting dressed for a bicycle ride (40 F), checking tire pressure, no lack of lighting at all.
Once under way I clicked on the light and it was pretty much useless at any kind of speed. In a serious situation I could get by at a better than brisk walk, on pavement that is. Doable, but not recommended.


----------



## JMP (May 5, 2011)

Ive done this w/ am LF2XT and its been more than enough for my needs.


----------



## Marmaduke (May 5, 2011)

I have been using a Gerber IU for months around the house as my general go to light. I have a leather cord looped through the tail to make it easy to hang on a nail, the clip makes it easy to use hands free on the brim of a baseball hat, and I use its tailcap momentary-on feature alot. With a good alkaline AA it is plenty of light for most every task, including rummaging around in the tool shed at night. The extremely long runtime also makes it economical to use and it is a good battery vampire with depleted batteries when tailstanding as a night light.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

Barrie said:


> can i play with a PALight survivor


Yes, please join us!


----------



## scout24 (May 5, 2011)

Two days in, and I admit I've been cheating at work. There are times in and under cars I just need more than 10lm... That said, I've added a Photon Freedom, a Mako, and have "modded" my EO1 to make it more low-level friendly around the house at night. Added a Tactical pocket clip,  helped along with some heatshrink tubing, and a Chapstick cap diffuser. EO1 was still way too bright for covert kitchen runs at midnight last night, so some more shrink tubing was pressed into service to try to cut the output further, my version of the "covert nose" as on the Freedom. I'll report back tomorrow. A side note for coyote- the steelwool "frosting" trick that worked wonders on my EO1's works on the Mako, too. I admit it was a leap of faith on a $100.00+ light, but the rings in the beam were killing me. Mako is one of my favorites, this is my warm LED one, with the steelwool treatment. My other is a "wide" beam one, so it does not compare. The Cree that Enrique uses takes a bit more muscle to frost with the steelwool, I guess the dome is much harder than the Nichia dome. Photos below! THANKS to Carrot again for bringing some needed attention to a class of lights that sometimes get lost in the shuffle or relegated to Backup status... 


My go-to three for this challenge...






EO1 and Mako, both frosted with steelwool...





EO1 and warm Mako comparison





Frosted Warm Mako, frosted EO1, stock EO1 side by side, about 18" from wall. Note improved EO1 beam... Photo taken in daylight, the difference in the dark is more pronounced.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

scout24, always did wonder who else wound up with a 60º Mako... Never seen that warm 5mm before, that's neat!


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

JMP said:


> Ive done this w/ am LF2XT and its been more than enough for my needs.


 
Pretty sure that the LF2XT would not qualify for this challenge, unless I have been very confused about the LiteFlux lineup.


----------



## Darvis (May 5, 2011)

Alrighty, me and my Peak 10180 Eiger Body/Matty 5mm are in (with the QTC secret weapon in the tail end). Here we go starting... now!


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

I am still enjoying using my Arc-AAA CS. The twisty action is so smooth and precise, the shape feels good in my hands, and the beam of a stock 5mm Nichia has just the right blend of flood and throw for both close-up and "distance" tasks. 

Packing my bag for a weekend in the Catskills; I may have to suspend the challenge for myself to test out some of my higher-powered lights out there but I will certainly resume once I get back home (and try my best to stick to that one Arc-AAA). 

I think at the end of this challenge I will have to reward myself with a brand new Arc-AAA GS! (And maybe another CS for good measure.)


----------



## WadeF (May 5, 2011)

Now that it's good and dark I had a chance to fire up the Arc GS after my eyes were used to the dark. OUCH. Okay, maybe I shouldn't have gone with an over achieving 1x5mm based flashlight. This thing is too bright! I am a fan of multi-mode flashlights that offer low output, like 0.2-3 lumens. I think I will have to rig up a diffuser. 

Here is a picture that I adjusted to simulate the glaring beam I witnessed with night adapted eyes. Since this was taken with my iPhone and auto white balanced I tweaked the colors to bring in a hint of purple that the GS LED is notorious for.  It's not perfect, but you get the idea:





I quickly improvised a diffuser, my thumb. I call it... BLOOD MOON MODE


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 5, 2011)

Can I play? My Inova X01 died, was sent just 2 months ago for repair, and I got sent the newest model instead . I kinda used to like that AA single mode too. I do have several coins from lighthound, but I dont know without the throw :shrugf the older X01.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Can I play? My Inova X01 died, was sent just 2 months ago for repair, and I got sent the newest model instead . I kinda used to like that AA single mode too. I do have several coins from lighthound, but I dont know without the throw :shrugf the older X01.


 
Sounds like those coin cell lights are just the ticket  I think you'll cope just fine. Which X1 did you have? Was it the one with the lens and the "moon beam"?


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 5, 2011)

Yes it was titanium colored with the lens, and a beutiful moon, that has been replaced by a super hot spotted one. I bought several years ago. I will try the coin cells.

Does my older x05 qualify? I definately could do it with that.:ironic:



carrot said:


> Sounds like those coin cell lights are just the ticket  I think you'll cope just fine. Which X1 did you have? Was it the one with the lens and the "moon beam"?


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Does my older x05 qualify? I definately could do it with that.:ironic:


 But those have FIVE LEDs!!!!! That's like cheating


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 5, 2011)

View attachment 52


I could put a piece of black electrical tape over 4 of them LOL


carrot said:


> But those have FIVE LEDs!!!!! That's like cheating


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> I could put a piece of black electrical tape over 4 of them LOL


 
That made me laugh, you win, go ahead and put tape on your flashlight!


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 5, 2011)

carrot said:


> That made me laugh, you win, go ahead and put tape on your flashlight!


 


 . . . .. . . . .. 


Converted X05(-4) to X01 Beamshots X05(-4) and Lighthound coin cell

I noticed that the coincell has more throw:naughty:


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 6, 2011)

carrot said:


> Yes, go ahead, but be wary of instinctive reaction. I wanted to light something up and had to stop myself from grabbing my usual EDC!
> 
> Edit: As AnAppleSnail found out...
> 
> ...


 Will do. I'm 'testing' a 2xAAA light with a straw-hat 5mm LED in a reflector. Reverse clicky thing from Auto Zone, so far I like it (And the odd reverse clicky). I'll get pictures up in this post tomorrow.


----------



## Kestrel (May 6, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Converted X05(-4) to X01


As far as mods go, I think we have another 'CPF first', lol.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 6, 2011)

Should I do runtime comparisons? 


Kestrel said:


> As far as mods go, I think we have another 'CPF first', lol.


----------



## MWClint (May 6, 2011)

first day done, even used it at work. got a strange look from my coworker. "you're using that?! all week?" -yep

I've chosen a Peak Brass Shasta with an N cell pocket body, single 5mm snow led
single N cell nimh ~500mah.. lasted all night. probably will last a few days..but i will put in a fresh cell each day.


----------



## 22hornet (May 6, 2011)

Cool thread and challenge!
I've been using my ARC DS and an ARC with a turquoise led. (I prefer colored leds for walking around in the house during night since they are easier on sleepy eyes)
Anyhow these ARCs are brighter than the Minimag 2AAA incan that served me well for some 15 years (till 2006)

Keep well,
Joris


----------



## coyote (May 6, 2011)

scout24 said:


> ... A side note for coyote- the steelwool "frosting" trick that worked wonders on my EO1's works on the Mako, too. I admit it was a leap of faith on a $100.00+ light, but the rings in the beam were killing me. Mako is one of my favorites, this is my warm LED one


 
scout24: man oh man, what a difference. a man of courage because that does take a leap of faith, but boy is it worth it. quite an improvement. thanks for the idea and the side-by-side beamshots. they say it all. and i'm also tempted to do that to all my wife's E01 lights. like carrot, i didn't even know enrique made warm versions. i've been looking for a 60 degree version because i'm a flood fan. how does the standard and flood verisons compare? could you describe the 60 degree beam please?


----------



## scout24 (May 6, 2011)

Coyote-I'll post you up some comparison beamshots when I get home this evening.


----------



## coyote (May 6, 2011)

thank you, my friend!


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2011)

Already I had to cheat. I was digging around in a dark corner where sunlight wasn't going and I was wearing sunglasses. Needed a bit more oomph than the 5mm could muster. Still... been using the Arc as much as possible and enjoying it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 6, 2011)

This is an excellent idea, I just have one issue that is preventing me from participating...I've got review lights on the way that are more powerful. I need to be using them so I can give them a thorough rundown. I'd probably take you up on the challenge if I was between reviews. Everywhere other than at work I bet I could get away with it just fine for a limited amount of time. I'd be using my Fenix E01 if I did join up.


----------



## Yavox (May 6, 2011)

Does my SF A2 with the Aviatrix ring qualify if I use only one of its red LEDs? Is it possible to play with other lights without turning them on or it is against the rules?


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2011)

Yavox said:


> Does my SF A2 with the Aviatrix ring qualify if I use only one of its red LEDs? Is it possible to play with other lights without turning them on or it is against the rules?


Yes and yes.


----------



## don.gwapo (May 6, 2011)

Then my led lenser v2 would be my entry. 5 white and 1 red nichia's. I'm only gonna use the red one. Don't know if I can last long. .


----------



## nbp (May 6, 2011)

I'm having some friends over tonight, one of them is a flashlight junkie. I'll probably have to turn on some other lights to show him what I got. :naughty: Not that I'll really USE them for anything, but I will likely shine them around the yard...you know, assert my flashlight dominance. :nana: If that disqualifies me, I will start over tomorrow.


----------



## scout24 (May 6, 2011)

Here's a really bad beamshots comparing my Mako warm, 60 degree, and two EO1's... The "frosting" really mellows out the ringiness of the Mako and purple hotspot of the EO1.This was taken in daylight, and 6-8" from my garage door, in an effort to highlight the differences between them. FWIW, the chapstick cap shrinktubing covered EO1 was perfect for midnight runs and getting ready forwork this morning without waking the Wife... Plus, it gives me a screaming high level when I take the cap off!!!  

60 degree Mako, frosted warm Mako, "stock" EO1, frosted EO1...






Both Makos- 60 deg. and Warm frosted. 





Frosted and abused EO1 vs. stock.


----------



## nbp (May 6, 2011)

I like the beam on the frosted E01. So all you did was take some steel wool and rub down the epoxy dome? That seems easy enough. :thinking: Maybe I ought to try that.


----------



## bondr006 (May 6, 2011)

I frosted my E01 with very fine steel wool and love the results. It smooths out the beam and gets rid of the rings really nicely. Easy to do.


----------



## scout24 (May 6, 2011)

NBP- takes all of 30 seconds, make sure you use 0000 steel wool, less zeros is way too coarse. Before and after below. I just stuff as much as I can down into the emitter end and twist back and forth with a good bit of downward force, checking for an even finish two or three times. Unlike my car, there is no de-frost, however...  

New from box.





The steel wool.





Cram it down in there, and do the twist!





Finished...


----------



## jabe1 (May 6, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> View attachment 52
> 
> 
> I could put a piece of black electrical tape over 4 of them LOL



If it's one of last year's models you may be able to just wait until 4 burn-out!


Last night I tried using just my red LED Shasta... no way. I went back to the Matterhorn .

My 5mm A-team!





So far so good, although today my Quark Mini 123 had to be used to inspect some welding I had just done.


----------



## 22hornet (May 6, 2011)

My 5mm toys






Actually I like colored leds a lot, like my red Peak Fujiyama or my turquoise ARC

In most, around the house, cases, a 5mm will do fine for me.

Some Peak Fujiyamas:










Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## WadeF (May 6, 2011)

I have survived the challenge so far. Today I used the Arc GS to find the shirt I was looking for in my closet. It rendered the various colors just fine. Later in the day I knocked a small light bulb off the shelf along my basement stairs and the Arc GS did fine illuminating the shards of glass I needed to vacuum up. It saw some other misc. use. Here are a couple photos I took out of boredom:


----------



## LightWalker (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the E01 frosting tip scout24.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 6, 2011)

So what you are saying is I have to only use one at a time, that leaves me with 1 and 4 spares 


jabe1 said:


> If it's one of last year's models you may be able to just wait until 4 burn-out!


----------



## Burgess (May 6, 2011)

Idea for the NEXT challenge:



For one solid week . . . .



Use only STROBE or S-O-S mode ! ! !



_


----------



## EngrPaul (May 6, 2011)

Wow, that's a spacy looking picture! I don't remember the light shooting out plasma before?



nbp said:


>


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 7, 2011)

The new Eo1 killer, the spacy plasma...? :devil:








Day one. 
OK so far was able to make using my keylight from Lighthound. I sure miss the MiniX,



EngrPaul said:


> Wow, that's a spacy looking picture! I don't remember the light shooting out plasma before?


 
I'll take SOS


----------



## kaichu dento (May 7, 2011)

22hornet said:


> Cool thread and challenge!
> I've been using my ARC DS and an ARC with a turquoise led. (I prefer colored leds for walking around in the house during night since they are easier on sleepy eyes)
> Anyhow these ARCs are brighter than the Minimag 2AAA incan that served me well for some 15 years (till 2006)


My little Arc is doing fine and if we're comparing to our Maglites, I used to carry nothing but a Solitaire. You can see what I think of them in my sig line.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 7, 2011)

OK Carrot made me do it, found two contenders.

The 511 tactical with semispherical lense and the Eoo1 killer. With beam shots 



 . 

 . 



Who would have thought


----------



## nbp (May 7, 2011)

EngrPaul said:


> Wow, that's a spacy looking picture! I don't remember the light shooting out plasma before?


 
I'm tellin' ya Paul, I like the pink! Hahaha. If you can manage to mash one of those pink LEDs in an E01, I'd take it! It really is a nice color for dark adjusted eyes, not too jolting. Especially with the floody beam the fauxton puts out. And chicks would dig it. :naughty: 

Thanks to Scout24 also for the dome frosting instructions. I think I will try that on my E01 once I can get some fine steel wool. :thumbsup:


----------



## EngrPaul (May 7, 2011)

Any 5mm fauxtons I get, I modify. I carry some on my keychain and use as "task" lighting, such as reading menus in a dark restaurant after the wife forgets her reading glasses. 

My favorite white 5mm LED for upgrading is currently Radio Shack 276-017. They are warm, floody, and long lasting (as proven by other members here running long term test against the competition). Perfect for changing purple-spot-light fauxtons to usable up-close task lights.

The pink ones I did (and gave as freebies to buyers from WTS) also used LED's from Radio Shack (#276-019).

Here are two 5mm AAA lights that have persisted in my collection. The photon fanatic light uses a multiple die LED. It's neckchain-worthy, especially when using a light weight lithium primary AAA. The Fenix E0 has outrageously long regulated runtime for a AAA light. I upgraded it many years ago using an LED from the sandwich shoppe to reduce the cool white color and output. The E0 could, but never did reach my keychain. This is because I have a high output AAA light and a floody fauxton that cover all my needs.















Corresponding beamshots for the two lights above


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 7, 2011)

I think I'll be using my old Fenix E0. This was the first real competition (not including the CMG Sonic) for the Arc AAA, and one of my old favorites.

Geoff


----------



## EugeneJohn (May 7, 2011)

I started the challenge two days ago. So far it's going well. 

I'm using a newly "steel-wooled" E-01(thanks scout24!) with pocket clip for edc.






I'm also using a modified fauxton. I replaced the batterys with a single 2032 cell and used a dremel to grind the led's dome flush with the fauxton's housing. The result is a very dim, completely floody light. It works great with dark adjusted eyes for navigating around the house at night, checking on sleeping family, not stepping on the cat, etc.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 8, 2011)

I started yesterday evening with an E01, but found that it fails in two points:
-it's a bit too hard to activate one-handed
-it's much too hard to activate one-handed while holding my thumb over the emitter end because it would be way too bright in the middle of the night

on the other hand it's the perfect brightness for tailstanding in the bathroom while taking a shower.


I cheated several times, using my novatac for looking at the clock at night using the lowest setting.

I will take the E01 to the public swimming pool later.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 8, 2011)

Day 3. 
Unfortunately I also cheated:shakehead. 
I just got the new SL6 and had to show it off. Used it to check on the grilled chicken at a friends BBQ last night. Aside from that, good. Have noticed that the LH 5mm coincell that I replaced my EDC keycarry MiniX, takes up a whole lot less pocket space, its harder finding my keys now

Another note of interest. I am truely astonished at the amount of throw I can get from a 5mm led. The 511 tacticals lense throws a useable beam 50+ feet in the dark, amazing. It tried without success to get a night picture, So here are some daytime Shadow Shots. Enjoy.
GL



 . 


... 511 Tactical 5mm ......... LH 5mm Coin Cell .....

Picture taken 20 feet from wall, broom handle ~12" in front of light.


----------



## SixM (May 8, 2011)

I failed. :fail: I could've easily made this but my neutral Neutron 1C came in yesterday and well, you know..............I couldn't even tell you where that 5mm is right now.


----------



## JA(me)S (May 8, 2011)

Day 3: :fail:

I wish I had a good excuse - but I don't. Just missed my lumens. :shrug:

- Jas.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 8, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> I will take the E01 to the public swimming pool later.



the E01 stayed bone-dry inside as expected, and it was underwater for a long time tied to my wrist.

I discovered something very interesting: water being optically denser than air eliminates the optical effect of the LED's plastic dome.


E01 emitter shot w/o water:








E01 emitter shot, "reflector" filled with water:










*
BEAMSHOTS*
location: wooden kitchen ceiling featuring a triple-halogen ceiling lamp
white balance: 6500 K


*E01 without water:*

short exposure:






normal exposure:






long exposure:








*E01 "reflector" filled with water by about a third:*

short exposure:






normal exposure:






long exposure:








E01 "reflector" nearly completely full with water:

short exposure:





normal exposure:





long exposure:









E01 "reflector" filled with as much water as it will hold:

short exposure:






normal exposure:






long exposure:









image showing the E01 with as much water as it will hold:


----------



## scout24 (May 8, 2011)

HelmutG- Fascinating! Now I'm going to have to find a 3/8" half sphere and try the "EO1 Aspheric!  :thumbsup:   Gotta wonder how far that 5mm will throw...


----------



## jabe1 (May 8, 2011)

Anybody willing to 1/2 fill their E01 "reflector" with Norland?


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 8, 2011)

Or perhaps a tint adjustment . . . Hunny have you seen my food coloring???


----------



## nbp (May 9, 2011)

So far I have been doing a pretty good job in these 4 days. I have clicked a few other lights on and off to check battery levels, make sure lights are in the proper memory modes, etc. But I have basically only used the E01 and fauxton for actual lighting tasks. Most little EDC purposes it handles pretty well, but a few times I have really wanted a little more, heck anything with a bit of throw. I mean, I would have been happy with 60 lm. Like taking the dog out tonight; she doesn't have to get very far before she is out of the range of that little light. I have learned so far that I could definitely do with much less output than some of my lights have, but I need the ability to get more than 10 at times. Then again, most of my EDC lights are <150 lm, so in general I'm not a lumen addict, but like I said, I need more than 10. And once or twice I really wanted to kick on my SST50 powered C2. A huge swath of light is just so perfect sometimes.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 9, 2011)

Well I made an attempt to try this challenge but ....:fail: Even with the photons on my keys and pulling my first generation INOVA X1 "throw monster" out of reserve I still couldn't make it.


----------



## choombak (May 9, 2011)

Still continuing happily with my 5mms' - the red Matty is being used for night-duty, while the white Arc-P AAA rides in my pocket - have inspected server internals, fixed a couple of router cables, and peeked behind my PC rack. I used a gen 1 Inova X1 with TIR last night when my wife was disturbed with the red aura the Matty created! 

X1 is missing from this shot, and the Arc-Ti is not being used


----------



## subwoofer (May 9, 2011)

twl said:


> I do it all the time.
> I've gone for months with only my Photon Freedom as a EDC.
> No problem at all.
> 10+ lumens, with infinitely adjustable output level, and the size of a quarter, with a hidden mode bank of beacon, SOS, strobe modes too.
> ...



Easy, and I totally agree with twl. The Photo freedom micro is my EDC and has been for a year replacing the Fauxton I used to carry for over 10 years previously. How they pack so much into such a small package is amazing. Though fauxtons can be had for around 20p each, the £12 Freedom Micro is easily worth it. (the 20p fauxtons then give up their batteries to feed the Freedom Micro).

What is the next challenge?


----------



## kaichu dento (May 9, 2011)

I'm still getting by on my camo Arc and the biggest trouble I've faced has been during daylight hours when there's too much surrounding light for the Arc to cut through under counters or in closets. Still works though and I'm looking forward next to a AAA in general thread.


----------



## Monocrom (May 9, 2011)

This reminds me of that one CPFer we had a few years back who kept posting that all you really need is a Dorcy AAA model.

Oh well, I'll start now. Let's see what my Photon Freedom can pull off over the course of a week.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (May 9, 2011)

The only thing stopping me from taking part is the horrible purple beam of my e01 and button cell lights...

In normal use something like the e01 is all I really need as EDC - decent enough output to light your way anywhere it is too dark to see and for looking into the backs of cupboards and engines. The purple/yellow tinted beam puts me off it as an EDC though, so it gets replaced by my LD01 which comes with an extra two modes I hardly use... If the Fenix e05 didn't have such a floody beam it would be perfect for me...
That of course comes with one caveat - that I will upgrade lights when necessary, as I have a selection of higher powered models suitable for when I want a brighter beam or longer throw and don't mind the extra size and weight.


----------



## mbw_151 (May 9, 2011)

I made it from Wednesday thru Saturday just using the Photon Freedom, but I have to admit to carrying a Quark 123 Tactical while walking around Saturday night in Seattle. I didn't use the light. The light lives in my coat pocket for those times when I'm between home, car, and office where there are other lights. So is it EDC if its only there when I'm wearing the coat?


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2011)

Tossed my car key inside the open trunk of my car while upgrading the spare batteries in my BOB. An aquaintence came over and struck up a conversation. It was dark out. Normally, my interior light in the trunk is sufficient. But when the aquaintence left, I couldn't find my key. I'd usually grab my main torch in such a situation, but went for my Photon Freedom instead. Took about 1 second to find what I was looking for, due to the small increase in output.

So far so good. But I still have my SureFire 6P with Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm in my jacket pocket, and my iTP A3 EOS in my cargo-pants pocket. (Just in case.)


----------



## Dude Dudeson (May 10, 2011)

It is near summer in California, so I will relate this - I have not needed more than the low (3 lumen?) setting on my Quark Mini AA at all this week.

Winter or work would be different, but this week, no.

This "thread challenge" is something I could not do in winter though - I mean I COULD, but I spent money to "be comfortable", so I wouldn't...


----------



## MWClint (May 10, 2011)

i had to use a brighter light today. garage is poorly lit, and i was searching for a coolant leak on the car. couldnt get the job done with the 5mm peak brass shasta, grabbed an ex10, found and fixed the leak. new found love for the 5mm. now i'm carrying the N cell peak shasta in my jeans coin pocket along with my regular edc + keychain light.

i have been re-enlightened.


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2011)

Typically I reach for a number of less expensive lights scattered throughout the apartment, when I need to check something at night.

Grabbed my 3-LED Dorcy AA light, but caught myself before switching it on. Decided I could stumble around a bit in the dark this one time. So I did. Almost failed the challenge . . . Almost.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 10, 2011)

Dude Dudeson said:


> This "thread challenge" is something I could not do in winter though


neither could I, because I use my bright lights for cycling.


----------



## scooterhead9996 (May 10, 2011)

I quite often get around the house wih one of these, its a kit, it does have 2 led's though, maybe i'd have to go 2 weeks to compensate


----------



## scooterhead9996 (May 10, 2011)

As the picture didn't quite make it into the post, its a 9 volt battery with 2 5mm led's a switch and a resistor, off to the practise posts for me then !


----------



## gustophersmob (May 10, 2011)

So far I 've been getting along fine with just my E01.

Since I made it through most of my life without EDCing a light at all, it doesn't seem all that bad being "limited" to a 5mm.


----------



## WadeF (May 10, 2011)

scooterhead9996 said:


> I quite often get around the house wih one of these, its a kit, it does have 2 led's though, maybe i'd have to go 2 weeks to compensate


 
Just cover one of the LED's with some black tape.


----------



## enki_ck (May 10, 2011)

Well I may be on day 3 of I may have failed last night. Is a 3mm Solitaire LED allowed? I grabbed one last night.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 10, 2011)

I would say you're good, 3mm and standard 5mm LEDs are basically the same, only difference is a bit more plastic on the big ones 

is that a wide-angle-LED?


----------



## enki_ck (May 10, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> I would say you're good, 3mm and standard 5mm LEDs are basically the same, only difference is a bit more plastic on the big ones
> 
> *is that a wide-angle-LED?*


 
I would say no, good hotspot, weak spill. Here's a comparison I made some time ago with a E01 and an ITP A3 Upgraded. Ignore the babbling, but you can see the differences in beam profiles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwfAMG-MUNo


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 10, 2011)

enki_ck said:


> Well I may be on day 3 of I may have failed last night. Is a 3mm Solitaire LED allowed? I grabbed one last night.


 
Does you mag led focus and throw very well? beamshot?

The blacktape has held so far  and has got to be one of the lowest cost downgrades available:tinfoil:.
GL


----------



## enki_ck (May 10, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Does you mag led focus and throw very well? beamshot?
> 
> The blacktape has held so far  and has got to be one of the lowest cost downgrades available:tinfoil:.
> GL


 
See previous post just below/above yours. I made a video of it in action. If you want, I can take some beamshots come night.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 10, 2011)

from the video I would say it *is* a wide-angle LED, otherwise the solitaire's focusing mechanism wouldn't work that well, or wouldn't make a difference at all.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (May 10, 2011)

Although I couldn't make it more than a day or two with this challenge (thanks to a great deal I found on a Surefire 6P Original Incan), this thread had a couple of interesting effects on me:

1. Thanks to Scout24's posts in this thread, I dug out the old Fenix E01, which had been relegated to a zipped up pouch in my EDC bag, since being replaced on my keychain by a Maratac AAA. I found some steel wool and got to work on that purple cigar-shaped beam. It worked wonders! The beam is now a soft cool blue with no hotspot. The E01 is now _back_ on my keychain, and the Maratac is clipped on my jeans pocket as my EDC.

2. I discovered that no flashlight I own has a low enough setting for pitch black house duties at night. The E01's new soft blue 10-lumens is way too bright. Out of the dozens of lights I own, the one with the lowest setting is the Maratac AAA with it's 1.8 lumen low. It's still too bright. I found a green Blistex cap to slip over the Maratac and that works great! It's a soft glowing green spill beam. However, due to this thread, and my pitch black house experiments, I feel like I now need an "ultra-low" light that can get down to 0.1 lumens or lower.

3. I have a new respect for ultra-long runtime lights with loooooooooow lows. Navigating your way through a completely dark hallway takes surprisingly little light. But, I still can't wait for my Thrunite 460-lumen P60 drop-in to arrive for the new Surefire 6P!


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 10, 2011)

Ok I :fail:

The X7s :naughty: moonlight is only 0.3 lumens. It is lower than the TurboX and quark series.
GL


----------



## mon90ey (May 10, 2011)

I've carried a Victorinox Classic in my pocket for nearly as long as I can remember. I've carried an E01 with it since they first came out. I have bigger knives and lights available when I need them, but I seldom do. Usually, those are all the knife and light I require. Makes things simple and light, just the way I like it.................of course, YMMV :naughty:


----------



## WadeF (May 12, 2011)

Still going strong with this challenge. I just have to make it through part of tomorrow. Took a snap shot of my Arc GS with my iPhone 4 while I was over at my parents:


----------



## nbp (May 12, 2011)

Totally OT, but WadeF, how did you get such good resolution with you iP4 on that huge pic? I use mine for pics to post here sometimes, and I gotta keep them small or else they get all grainy.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 12, 2011)

WadeF said:


> Still going strong with this challenge. I just have to make it through part of tomorrow. Took a snap shot of my Arc GS with my iPhone 4 while I was over at my parents:


Wade, that is one of the coolest pics I've seen in a while!

Well, I made it a week, but it's been a bit tough at times as it was either too bright or too dim and I miss my multiple setting lights, so tomorrow I go on to start playing with the SS ReVo and 3-level Kuku E1L that just got this last week.


----------



## WadeF (May 12, 2011)

nbp said:


> Totally OT, but WadeF, how did you get such good resolution with you iP4 on that huge pic? I use mine for pics to post here sometimes, and I gotta keep them small or else they get all grainy.


 
The iPhone 4 is 5MP, that's more than enough resolution to get a sharp photo. You just have to make sure you have enough light. If you take pics in very low light it will use a higher ISO and the result will be grainier pictures. For this pic I used the Pro HDR photo app which helped the quality as well. It takes two photos, each with a different exposure, and combines them into one "super" image.


----------



## Monocrom (May 12, 2011)

Photon Freedom still going strong in helping me to beat this challenge. Three days down, and four to go. Did I mention I'm extremely competitive. My polished S.S. Maratac AA model is patiently waiting to get put through its paces. :thumbsup:

*Edit:*

Wade, your folks have a very impressive backyard.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 12, 2011)

enki_ck said:


> Well I may be on day 3 of I may have failed last night. Is a 3mm Solitaire LED allowed? I grabbed one last night.


What's the LED replacement in that? Is that the really expensive LT3 from Tektite or the fleaBay version by the same people who made Fusion 36?

I had the tektite one and the led blew out. Atleast I salvaged the circuit from it. It's quite a battery vampire.


----------



## WadeF (May 12, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Wade, that is one of the coolest pics I've seen in a while!


 
Thanks!  I'm glad Carrot came up with this challenge. Without it my Arc GS may have never seen much use. Now it has lighted my way for a week and I have a new found respect for it.


----------



## enki_ck (May 12, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> from the video I would say it *is* a wide-angle LED, otherwise the solitaire's focusing mechanism wouldn't work that well, or wouldn't make a difference at all.


 
Sorry, I misunderstood you. I thought you meant the spill which is weak. 



Mr Floppy said:


> What's the LED replacement in that? Is that the really expensive LT3 from Tektite or the fleaBay version by the same people who made Fusion 36?
> 
> I had the tektite one and the led blew out. Atleast I salvaged the circuit from it. It's quite a battery vampire.


 
It's the $7 fleBay version. I'd say about 7 hours on a duraloop. The E01 is definitely better in the vampire department.


----------



## Rando (May 12, 2011)

One 5mm? I wouldn't even be able to cope with an Inova X5. No, Carrot. I've been spoiled for far too long. I'll need an intervention to give them up now.


----------



## WadeF (May 12, 2011)

I think I've passed my one week. I didn't run into any situations this week that my Arc couldn't handle. Had I gone for a month I'd probably run into a situation where I needed more light to light up something farther away. I will say, the Arc GS did very well and I may continue this challenge a little longer just to further enjoy my Arc GS.


----------



## flatline (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I finally tracked down one of my battery junction coin-cell lights and even though it's actually brighter than my most often used mode on my HDS Clicky, the beam is hideous. If the challenge were to go a week using only less than 3 lumens, I'd have no trouble with it, but if I have to use an actual 5mm light (or at least this 5mm light...others may be more tolerable), then no way.

Seriously, it's like comparing Nashville tap water to twice-filtered water. You can survive on either, but one is a pleasure to drink while the smell of the other makes you gag while brushing your teeth (my memory of Nashville water is 10 years old...perhaps things have improved since then).

--flatline


----------



## gunsby_blazen (May 13, 2011)

well i am new here... i never really relied on these impressive lights that i have been seeing on here.
used to use the old maglights (still got one in the truck of my car and in my truck, puls lots all over the garage)
recently bought my first surefire (well three surefire lights)

to top it all off, i am really used to going about just using the moonlight...
so i dont think this should be a problem... i am not an addict yet....

so, does this count?
its a Streamlight Nano that i have had for a few months,
i think its a 5mm or so i have read, sure looks like one..

i bought it as a key chain light but it kept sepearting, unscrewing itself. got it on a lanyard now
excuse the poor picture, i just took it at the last second here...




i am thinking this will be a cakewalk even with my night time walks... (although i did used to pack a big Maglight, w/ the 5 cell D batteries when i went out at night)
... i think i will bring it along anyway just in case (just wont turn it on and hopefully i wont need it as a club)


----------



## defloyd77 (May 13, 2011)

I had no choice but to resort to using my Quark 2AA, there's a fox running around my neighborhood (which is rather rare as I live in the city) and I have dogs to take out. I wasn't going to even bother with seeing if my E01 was good enough for this situation with my dog's life and my friend's dog's life on the line. Otherwise, I've been a good boy.


----------



## bondr006 (May 13, 2011)

The only correct way to light up a fox.....:devil:


----------



## WadeF (May 13, 2011)

flatline said:


> Okay, I finally tracked down one of my battery junction coin-cell lights and even though it's actually brighter than my most often used mode on my HDS Clicky, the beam is hideous. If the challenge were to go a week using only less than 3 lumens, I'd have no trouble with it, but if I have to use an actual 5mm light (or at least this 5mm light...others may be more tolerable), then no way.
> 
> Seriously, it's like comparing Nashville tap water to twice-filtered water. You can survive on either, but one is a pleasure to drink while the smell of the other makes you gag while brushing your teeth (my memory of Nashville water is 10 years old...perhaps things have improved since then).
> 
> --flatline


 
You realize this is a CHALLENGE right? If all the rules were changed to make the experience enjoyable and easy, it wouldn't be a CHALLENGE.


----------



## Changchung (May 13, 2011)

WadeF said:


> Still going strong with this challenge. I just have to make it through part of tomorrow. Took a snap shot of my Arc GS with my iPhone 4 while I was over at my parents:



Nice pic, I have to practice with my Iphone to take pics like this...

I have a Solitaire with Led, Photon and ARC style, last both with Nichia Leds, I carry too some 5mm LED keychain flashlights and a old Pelican...


----------



## JNieporte (May 13, 2011)

Been using a Photon Freedom since Wednesday. I'll get a photo of it up.


----------



## Monocrom (May 13, 2011)

Still going strong. Two more days to go.


----------



## mossyoak (May 13, 2011)

flatline said:


> Okay, I finally tracked down one of my battery junction coin-cell lights and even though it's actually brighter than my most often used mode on my HDS Clicky, the beam is hideous. If the challenge were to go a week using only less than 3 lumens, I'd have no trouble with it, but if I have to use an actual 5mm light (or at least this 5mm light...others may be more tolerable), then no way.
> 
> Seriously, it's like comparing Nashville tap water to twice-filtered water. You can survive on either, but one is a pleasure to drink while the smell of the other makes you gag while brushing your teeth (my memory of Nashville water is 10 years old...perhaps things have improved since then).
> 
> --flatline



I prefer Nashville (Goodlettsville) tap to Brita filtered. has more character.


----------



## mossyoak (May 13, 2011)

When I went to Belize back in '07 for my senior class trip, I left my McGizmo PD behind because i didnt want it to be confiscated. I brought along my arc-AAA, and a photon light. my big light was a PT apex headlamp, but it never got used, the ARC was top dog. and did everything i could ask for the whole 14 days.


----------



## cave dave (May 13, 2011)

I've been EDC E01, Photon2, and Photon Freedom Covert. I tried the E01 for middle of the night bathroom run but ouch it hurt, too bright and too purple, so when I stayed in a hotel over the weekend I broke down and used 0.33 setting on my neutral HDS as my nightstand light. At home I can manage to do my business without lights as that is preferable to the EO1. A yellow, orange or red beam covert Photon would work as well but I don't have one.

My Photon Freedom went belly up. I had it on continuous and forgot the 3min auto off was activated. That was inconvenient when it went out. Turned it back on again and the second time it went out it wouldn't come back on again. Tried changing batteries and now it won't turn off.
:shakehead


----------



## JNieporte (May 13, 2011)

Photo uploaded. My normal keychain...






The LRI Photon Freedom (in white LED)...





Beam shot on the concrete basement wall at six feet...


----------



## Helstar (May 14, 2011)

I normally edc a FireWolf M-16 off the clock and on the clock I usually carry a Led Lenser P3 or Streamlight Microstream. Well, I have been carrying one of Fenix eo1 for both work and play for about about the last two weeks. I have ran into a few spots were I kinda wished I had some more potent. But over an eo1 really seems to get the job done.


----------



## yliu (May 14, 2011)

I carried a Led Lenser P4 for a week, and only had to use it once where I something and it rolled under my desk. The output was more than enough.


----------



## bondr006 (May 14, 2011)

JNieporte said:


> Photo uploaded. My normal keychain...



 How much does your key chain weigh, and how do you carry it? Looks heavy enough to make a good weapon.


----------



## carrot (May 14, 2011)

A long awaited update: I have cheated a few times using my McLux PD because I grabbed it without thinking about the challenge but at the same time I have rediscovered love for this old, outdated Gerber Infinity Ultra. It feels nice in the hands, has good runtime, and has a decent pocket clip. With a Nichia GS, this could be something special.


----------



## bondr006 (May 14, 2011)

Well, I started this challenge with my Photon Freedom Micro because I wanted multiple levels of output. I have been using my Arc CS AAA mostly though because it is more accessible to me. The Freedom is on my key chain and the Arc is in my pocket. Seems to be working for anything I have needed it for. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNieporte (May 14, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> How much does your key chain weigh, and how do you carry it? Looks heavy enough to make a good weapon.



I've never weighed it, but it's not cumbersome. The large screw link is attached to a length of orange 550 cord, doubled over so I can loop it through my belt. Then the keys (and all of the other stuff) drops into my BDU's hip pocket. And yes, it makes a handy weapon.


----------



## 22hornet (May 14, 2011)

Hello,
For a whole week I've been using nothing but single led 5mm lights. The ones I used most were:
- Fenix E01
- ARC AAA DS
- Peak Fujiyama

The Fenix and the ARC DS are about as bright, the harder driven DS in the ARC matching or exceeding the Fenix GS. The Peak (Snow 29 led) is dimmer with a nicer tint.
Thusfar I have not yet felt the need for a brighter light.

I'll see if I can get through another week with these lights...

Keep well,
Joris


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 14, 2011)

Even though :fail:ing several days ago, I still have the LH coin cell on keys in place of mini XML, it just fits.


----------



## nbp (May 14, 2011)

Overall I did quite well. I didn't cheat really til the last night when there was a funny clunk in the back of the house and I wanted big light to investigate. It was a fun challenge though. I was helped to appreciate that in most situations I really don't need as much as I carry, and just a little Arc or E01 could be what saves my butt someday.


----------



## carrot (May 16, 2011)

Alert!!! A new challenge has been discovered!!! New challenge will drop in approximately T minus 24 hours...


----------



## fyrstormer (May 16, 2011)

I could pass the 5mm challenge if I could use my 7x5mm Peak McKinley, but not with a 1x5mm. Even the best 5mm LEDs I have (the 5-die ones that PhotonFanatic uses) aren't bright enough to light up shadowed places outside in the daytime, and I do that on a regular basis when inspecting my cars.


----------



## Monocrom (May 16, 2011)

Challenge met, and victory is mine.

Re-enforces what I learned awhile back. For the average lighting chore that the average CPFer encounters, a 5mm LED light will often get the job done. Not always ideal, sometimes is; especially for minor lighting chores. I once completed a foot-patrol using a Streamlight Nano in a near pitch black section of property at my old job. Not ideal, but got the job done when pressed into service. But when brighter lights are available, use them! Makes things much easier.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 16, 2011)

Are You starting a new thread? or will it be here? Can those who failed the first segment of this challange participate? I have reconverted Inova (X5-4) back into X5:ironic:


carrot said:


> Alert!!! A new challenge has been discovered!!! New challenge will drop in approximately T minus 24 hours...


----------



## scout24 (May 16, 2011)

Looking forward to it, Carrot!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 16, 2011)

Interesting challenge.

Im a bit late to the party, but Ill give this a try> (the first challenge)... Im eager to see what the second challenge is!

Here is my TiKiller. Its always with me anyway as its on my keychain, but the challenge will be to NOT carry a pocket EDC along with it!

(Pic is not taken by me... I belive it was PhotonFanatic)






On keys:


----------



## scout24 (May 16, 2011)

Carrot- how about a hint? Should I be charging batteries? looking for diffuser film? The Month of the Mule???


----------



## carrot (May 16, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Carrot- how about a hint? Should I be charging batteries? looking for diffuser film? The Month of the Mule???


Here's a hint: I expect people to be using more batteries than usual this next challenge!


----------



## nbp (May 16, 2011)

OOOH OOOH OOOH!!! ME ME ME, PICK ME ME! I know what it is! You have to pick your most powerful flashlight and use it on high for a week!!!

(It's a punishment for those who said they needed more light than a 5mm...you get more light than you can handle!! Muahahaha! So much light you can't take it! :devil: )

(Like when Homer sold his soul to the Devil for a donut and then when he was taken to Hell his punishment was to eat donuts non-stop...except then he ate all the donuts in Hell. :shrug: Who knew?)


----------



## Monocrom (May 16, 2011)

carrot said:


> Here's a hint: I expect people to be using more batteries than usual this next challenge!


 
My SureFire M6 is ready! :huh:


----------



## jabe1 (May 16, 2011)

nbp said:


> OOOH OOOH OOOH!!! ME ME ME, PICK ME ME! I know what it is! You have to pick your most powerful flashlight and use it on high for a week!!!
> 
> (It's a punishment for those who said they needed more light than a 5mm...you get more light than you can handle!! Muahahaha! So much light you can't take it! :devil: )
> 
> (Like when Homer sold his soul to the Devil for a donut and then when he was taken to Hell his punishment was to eat donuts non-stop...except then he ate all the donuts in Hell. :shrug: Who knew?)




Man, I read Homer and the first thing I think of is the Illiad....donut's didn't register. LOL

It took me a minute to get to the Simpsons. :ironic:


----------



## carrot (May 16, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Man, I read Homer and the first thing I think of is the Illiad....donut's didn't register. LOL
> 
> It took me a minute to get to the Simpsons. :ironic:


 
Me too... lol...


----------



## Toohotruk (May 16, 2011)

Both Homers are equally eloquent...D'oh!


----------



## nbp (May 17, 2011)

That's what you guys get for thinkin' all smart like; with yer fancy classical literature 'n all. :nana:


----------



## WadeF (May 17, 2011)

The question is, will the next challenge be able to be posted in this sub forum?  Or will we have to look elsewhere to find it?


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 17, 2011)

Wade I asked the same question also . . . Which brings up, will the next challange be a 5mm??? Or will Carrot change the thread title to reflect the new challange?:shrug: 
T-Minus about 8 hours, and anxiously awaiting.


WadeF said:


> The question is, will the next challenge be able to be posted in this sub forum?  Or will we have to look elsewhere to find it?


----------



## kaichu dento (May 17, 2011)

carrot said:


> Here's a hint: I expect people to be using more batteries than usual this next challenge!


Okay, just don't make it an ROP or anything else huge. The only two lights I have that use more than one cell are my 007 and RBG.


----------



## Monocrom (May 17, 2011)

Not even sure how I'd EDC my M6 for a week. Only know two guys who make holsters for it. One stopped making them, the other ripped off a bunch of CPFers and didn't deliver the goods.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 17, 2011)

carrot said:


> Here's a hint: I expect people to be using more batteries than usual this next challenge!


 
they have to use a cheap 2D incan for a week


----------



## carrot (May 17, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> they have to use a cheap 2D incan for a week


 
*The new challenge is up, and you are closer than you think!*


----------



## Helmut.G (May 17, 2011)

I failed big time saturday. Big family event, my uncle was playing with his new compact camera that has some interesting functions, and to test something I pulled out my V10R without even thinking about the challenge 
A cousin of my dad was very impressed, he said he'd never seen such a small light being that bright.


----------



## cave dave (May 17, 2011)

carrot said:


> Here's a hint: I expect people to be using more batteries than usual this next challenge!


 
Ha! It must be the MiniMag Incandescent challenge! Same 10 lumens but this time yellow and ringy!

No thanks! I already did that for several years of my life.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 17, 2011)

carrot said:


> *The new challenge is up, and you are closer than you think!*


 
next challenge is to use only a headlamp for a week


----------



## edc3 (May 17, 2011)

That doesn't sound too challenging...unless you have to wear it the whole week!


----------



## carrot (May 17, 2011)

Apologies for me not being an active participant in my own thread... it's been a busy and tiring week at work. I have read every one of your responses and it fills me with joy to see people out there having fun with this challenge, and even better, rediscovering lights that may have been gathering dust on the shelves and gaining new appreciation for them. 

I'd like to thank everyone for making this thread such a joy to participate in and I'd also like to invite everyone to participate in the new challenge. Also, for anyone who has not participated in this challenge yet, or would like to continue talking about it, feel free!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2011)

I might could do it. I have a way old ARC AAA hanging from my beltloop with a key to the truck. And I have an AA Infinity as well.

IF they let me see the trailer tires and brakes I can do it.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 18, 2011)

I'm a little late to the party as well...I bought a couple of E01s for this challenge, and have been using them for a few days (other than work, I just need something a little brighter at times, so I use my ROV Highbeam 3W 2AA), and I can see why people like these little lights! The purple beam isn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be in practical use, and it really isn't that different than using my other more high powered lights, because I usually use those on the lower levels anyway. 

Only a couple more days to go for this challenge, and I'll have to make a decision as far as incan goes...might just put a P60 in either my 6P, or my C2, since I have several kicking around, or maybe buy an E1E. Have to think about that one.


----------



## richardcpf (May 18, 2011)

Failed the challenge in the second day! Needed a quick look at my car engine and 10l, just wasnt enough :shakehead


----------



## Solscud007 (May 18, 2011)

I wonder if my milky candle satisfies the criteria. While it has two 5mm LEDs it only uses one at a time. 

I suppose my SF Helmet light doesnt count right? Since it has 3 leds.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 22, 2011)

I failed epically on the very next day! 5mm blueish did not let me see the hollidays I had to fix at the house we painted. Out came Fenix P2D.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 22, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> I wonder if my milky candle satisfies the criteria. While it has two 5mm LEDs it only uses one at a time.
> 
> I suppose my SF Helmet light doesnt count right? Since it has 3 leds.


 
I'm thinking the challenge is to use a single 5mm LED for lighting.. doesn't matter how many of them just 1 5mm LED at a time. 

I would love to see this challenge repeated 5 years from now if they do update the 5mm LEDs. We could have some lights 2-3 times as bright as before with newer ones able to compete with first generation high power LEDs in nominal output. I have a feeling though if efficiency doubles that 5mm nominal drive currents could be raised without reducing the life of them. An LED running at 50ma with 3 times efficiency could equate to 6-8 times as bright as older LEDs so your 8 lumen light could be replaced by a ~35 lumen 5mm light in the year 2017. It would run as long at that level or at 8 lumens for 5 times as long.


----------



## Lego995743 (May 23, 2011)

Today is my last day with my E01!!!! I NEED my G2L!!!!!!


----------



## choombak (May 23, 2011)

Still running strong with my 5mm lights! The Arc AAA still being used around the house, and the Arc Ti in pocket. Oh, and forgot to add, got a Mako in the race as well.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 23, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I'm thinking the challenge is to use a single 5mm LED for lighting.. doesn't matter how many of them just 1 5mm LED at a time.
> 
> I would love to see this challenge repeated 5 years from now if they do update the 5mm LEDs. We could have some lights 2-3 times as bright as before with newer ones able to compete with first generation high power LEDs in nominal output. I have a feeling though if efficiency doubles that 5mm nominal drive currents could be raised without reducing the life of them. An LED running at 50ma with 3 times efficiency could equate to 6-8 times as bright as older LEDs so your 8 lumen light could be replaced by a ~35 lumen 5mm light in the year 2017. It would run as long at that level or at 8 lumens for 5 times as long.


 

Yeah which is why the milky candle should work. But the SF helmet light does not have a function to select which LEDS turn on. I can switch from Red to white. White has 3 LEDs and red has 2. There are three levels of light. But nowhere can I manually shut off one or two LEDs on command. So it would be 3 white or 2 red LEDs at any given setting.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 23, 2011)

I must confess I've been a miserable failure in this challenge. I keep falling off the wagon and saying I'll start tomorrow. Maybe I'll get it going on Tuesday. :shakehead

Geoff


----------



## Kestrel (May 23, 2011)

19 days (as of yesterday) with my ARC-AAA exclusively. No major issues. I finally had to bring out the 'big gun' yesterday to find a tiny ball bearing that dropped on the carpet during the day. 800 lumens made quick work of that, maybe the ARC could have done it but it might have taken ~10 times longer.

All in all, I had a good time.

I might be able to have a run at the new challenge - I am on travel at the moment so it'll have to wait for a bit - for this trip I'm carrying two LED lights plus a Fauxton in the jacket. Might be seeing ya in the Incan challenge in a few. :wave:


----------



## Lego995743 (May 23, 2011)

WOW my G2L is bright now LoL


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 3, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Anybody willing to 1/2 fill their E01 "reflector" with Norland?


I randomly discovered something similar has already been done:

http://dmcleish.com/arcAAA-candle/index.html


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 3, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> I randomly discovered something similar has already been done:
> 
> http://dmcleish.com/arcAAA-candle/index.html


Now that's cool!! I can't believe how well that worked.


----------



## carrot (Jul 3, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> I randomly discovered something similar has already been done:
> 
> http://dmcleish.com/arcAAA-candle/index.html


That's awesome! This is pretty much like the prototype for the Sapphire!

I have to say, the 5mm Challenge has probably been my favorite of the challenges so far.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 17, 2018)

Bringing this one back Carrot as these kind of things are always fun for me and this is a great classic thread. I'm a bonafide E01 junkie but I just unearthed a Photon Freedom that I'm going to try and let do the work for this week long challenge. 5mm for one week, or as long as you can make it without using another type of light. Everything I currently have has been put up in the closet and I started a few hours ago with a Photon dog walk. Worked just fine. By the way I think these things are way over the rated 4.5 lumens. I sanded the LED on this one which has given it a much smoother beam and a nice creamy tint. The 5mm challenge lives. 


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr



carrot said:


> That's awesome! This is pretty much like the prototype for the Sapphire!
> 
> I have to say, the 5mm Challenge has probably been my favorite of the challenges so far.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 18, 2018)

I've recently reintroduced my Photon Freedom Covert to my keychain. It can't be beat for its low-mode. Freedom and E05 on my keychain and E01 in my pocket.

It handles all of my EDC lighting needs.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 18, 2018)

Try a Covert with a Yuji LED- the tint is a complete world of difference. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 18, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> I've recently reintroduced my Photon Freedom Covert to my keychain. It can't be beat for its low-mode. Freedom and E05 on my keychain and E01 in my pocket.
> 
> It handles all of my EDC lighting needs.



Photon Freedom Covert around my neck for 3 years. It just needs someone skilled to change the emitter for me. Anyone? I will pay and may have 3 to be done. Thanks!


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 18, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Try a Covert with a Yuji LED- the tint is a complete world of difference. Highly recommended.



So...are you offering to build/sell these for/to us? I’m in...😁


----------



## scout24 (Jan 18, 2018)

If you have a Photon Freedom, and like Yuji's 3200k tint, I might be inclined to do a few. No charge. I have four emitters left, first come first served, different members please... via PM so I don't have to wag a finger at myself for off topic thread drift.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Jan 18, 2018)

scout24 said:


> If you have a Photon Freedom, and like Yuji's 3200k tint, I might be inclined to do a few. No charge.



That is extremely decent of you, Scout24. 

That's part of what makes this site a community.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m inclined to participate as of Monday. 

I’m sure I’ll cope in the week, but the weekend is another story.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 19, 2018)

Well two days no issues. Dog walking, morning pee runs....for myself and outdoors ones for the dog and all is well. The low output serves a great bedside table beacon, and high output is plenty even outside with dark adapted eyes. So light as if its not even there, yet feels plenty robust. We're bonding.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 21, 2018)

Made it about 3 days with just a Photon Freedom. Started playing with a 2 C Maglite today and the challenge has ended for me. I convinced a friend to get a Photon once he saw the cool ramping UI and how bright it is for such a tiny light.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Jan 21, 2018)

Incidentally, the Freedoms are significantly cheaper at the junction that sells batteries than they are at the big south american river that sells everything.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 21, 2018)

lol. Yes I have noticed that....significantly cheaper.


lampeDépêche said:


> Incidentally, the Freedoms are significantly cheaper at the junction that sells batteries than they are at the big river south american river that sells everything.


----------

